# Speedferries offer



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. Thoight you might be interested in the email I received from Speedferries today. I haven't checked yet but I assume the max 2 metre widfh still applies. Cheers Sid

*Dear Customer,

50,000 Fight The Pirates Tickets offered from £7.50 to £19 for a car+6 one-way
SpeedFerries has temporarily reduced its prices on the Dover - Boulogne service by approximately 50%. Prices which used to vary from £12.50 to £45 (Car+6 one-way) are now reduced to a level of £7.50 up to a maximum price of any ticket on any departure of £19 (car+6 one-way). So far 50,000 tickets (branded under the SpeedFerries slogan "Fight The Pirates") are offered at these prices.

Fight The Pirates tickets will be allocated on a "first come first served" basis
SpeedFerries is pleased to offer these extremely attractive fares to our customers. Fight the Pirates tickets are our response to recent predatory pricing from competition, specifically targeted at SpeedFerries. The offer is on a first come first served basis, so we recommend our customers to book as soon as possible to be able to take advantage of this offer.

Check full conditions and book on-line at www.speedferries.com 
Inquiries can also be made via e-mail to [email protected]

Summer schedule with 5 daily return sailings starts 18 March 2005
SpeedFerries will introduce its summer schedule with 5 daily return sailings between Dover and Boulogne on 18 March 2005.*


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi sid,

We checked with speedferries ref the 2mtr width limit a few days ago and can confirm they are enforcing it. I've got an A/Sleeper Nuevo, probably one of the narrowest coachbuilts on the market at 2.1 mtrs wide with the mirrors folded and they refused a booking for my van. Can't think of any other coachbuilt m/homes within this width which is a shame, they'll lose a fair chunk of business. Still relevant to panel van conversions and campervans though.

pete.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete. I agree they are excluding an awful lot of business, I made the crossing twice with them before the limit was applied. I drove on and turned around so I cant really see why the restriction. Mine is 5.8 long and 2.28 wide.

Cheers Sid


----------



## legend (May 1, 2005)

There is no mention of the width restriction on the booking page - i.e. where all of the details are entered.
If you accessed their web page directly from http://speedferries.alandiaserverfarm.com/direct/en/bkg_first.asp you would not have been made aware of any restriction.
Surely the actual booking page is the relevant one?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Legend,

speedferries homepage clearly states



> SpeedFerries is carrying cars, motorcycles, mini vans, small motorhomes and cars with small trailers up to a maximum (including car with trailer) of 7,0 m long, 2,0 m wide and 2,9 m high. The total weight of any vehicle must not exceed 3.5 tonnes.


You could choose to ingnore this when booking online but personally I wouldn't take the risk. They would be within their rights to refuse passage at the port and who knows if you would get a full refund?

As I said, when I queried the new width restriction by phone they refused to accept a booking for my van which is .10 of a metre outside the limit.

pete.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Legend. On the first page of your link it says.

_**Motorhomes/Vans = large vehicles, if within specified measurements*_

I think this would cover them if there was a dispute.

Cheers Sid


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi Sid,
We have travelled on Speedferries 4 times so far, we book in as a large car, we have a Bessacarr 21ft 1inch long and 2.8 mts high, just under their height restriction of 2.9mts. The height and length are important as space is limited. We have had no problem whatsoever, however we also had that email and on checking directly with Speedferries found that we book on as a "large car", and that offer is for a "standard car".

Booking as "large car" has always cost us £88.00 return. In future we will book a single journey @ £44.00 and find an internet cafe where we can book the return journey,we've realised it's best to book that way as if you need to change your date/time you will have to pay an extra £10.00 for the telephone alteration.

I must say that we have always found Speedferries staff very obliging, and most helpful when embarking and leaving their vessel.

Rosemary Snail


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rosemary. we have been with Speedferries as a large car but not since the 2 metre wide restriction which I believe they are enforcing. You don't say how wide your van is.
I agree with what you say about the staff.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't think there are any coachbuilt motorhomes within the 2 mtr width restriction that speedferries have implemented this year. They appear to have shot themselves in the foot on this one and i suspect that Norfolkline will benefit immensely with their current £88 offer on all m/homes up to 7mtrs long on certain sailings.

pj


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete. I have just received another email from Speedferries offering a free off peak return ticket to anyone buying a standard return ticket.
I have emailed them saying I would love to take advantage of their 2 for 1 offer when they increase their 2 metre width restriction.
I will post if they reply.
Cheers Sid


----------

